# Uk Fightwear



## RichTeasw90 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey guys, has anyone ordered stuff from this web site? Or is it a scam site. Thanks Richard


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum mate, the place looks legit enough, if a tad pricey.

What made it seem like a scam site to you? It wouldn't be my first site of choice to get MMA gear from, looking for anything in particular?


----------



## RichTeasw90 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I ordered some mma shorts from there over aweek ago and still nuffing has come to my door :/. Also i can't seem to find a phone number on the site?


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

They've only got email addresses to reply to for any issues. And no address to contact in writing.

Can anyone else on here help a guy in crisis? Any forum member dealt with UKFightwear before?


----------



## RichTeasw90 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for your help mate


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

Not seen anything anywhere else on these guys and we follow a few forums.

They have linked themselves as sponsors to ..:: The Den Fight Centre ::.. Kings Lynn, Sutton Bridge, Wisbech, Downham Market gym which does have a phone number. If you don't get any reply to your emails try contacting them?


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

awesome detective work GOW, left a message to Rich to also try their Twitter account, a complaint on a public site with 1000's of followers would get a swift response too maybe?


----------



## RichTeasw90 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks alot for your help guys  ive had an e-mail about 2hours ago saying its been shipped. So i mite get my shorts this week. Thanks again Richard


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Cool, what shorts did you go for in the end?


----------



## RichTeasw90 (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply. I bought some red venum (the outlaw) hardy ones lol. Not sure if people like dan hardy.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

I like the more humble Dan Hardy we've been seeing as of late, those shorts look badass btw mate


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

I like Dan Hardy, he is an exciting fighter with a good balance of technical striking and knock out power. Hope we see him back in the cage at some point.


----------

